# After hours charge



## nc_coder (Apr 20, 2010)

I recently learned of the code 99051.  After hours charge during regularly scheduled hours.  I never knew there was such a charge.  I thought if you advertised that you were open during certain hours, those extra hours were not "after hours".  I would like to know if anyone regularly bills this code and if any payers pay it.  If so, is the reimbursement worth it?

Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 20, 2010)

99051 is for services provided in the office during regularly scheduled evening weekend and holiday hours.  Yes you can add this charge on for these visits.  The response I get from most payers is that this is patient decision to be seen at this time therefor it is patient responsiblitity.
99050 is for services provided in the office at times when the office is ordinarily closed.
I have had numerous payers pay upto $45 dollars for this coded when it is appended to other services (such as the E&M) for that encounter.


----------



## susanhoule (Apr 29, 2010)

Doesn't billing for that code discourage patients from scheduling appointments after hours???  Also, do you have to bill everyone equally across the board regardless whether or not they have coverage for that after hours code???


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 29, 2010)

does it discourage afterhours encounters? probably but it is still a premium visit which should come with a premium upcharge in my opinion.  And if you charge one you must apply it to all.


----------

